# Hilfe bei der Bachelorarbeit



## raezz (21 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich bin Student und schreibe demnächst meine Bachelorarbeit. 
Thema : *Programmierung einer Bürogebäudesteuerung mit der WAGO-SPS oder mit einer Beckhoff-SPS und der Verwendung von TwinCat 3.*
was können Sie mir empfehlen ? soll ich WAGO- oder Twincat 3 verwenden ?
kann jemand mir helfen ? ich suche Unterstützung bei der Bachelorarbeit.

ich werde mich auf eine Rückmeldung sehr freuen .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## roboticBeet (21 September 2021)

Dein Thema doppelt sich. Hier nochmal meine Antworten aus dem anderen Thread:

Welche Gedanken zur Auswahl der Steuerung hast du dir denn schon selber gemacht?

----

Die ersten Schritte solltest du nicht in TwinCat oder eCockpit machen, sondern erstmal mit Stift und Papier - vor allem, da du in deiner Bachelorarbeit natürlich deine Schritte dokumentieren und begründen solltest.

Zuerst solltest du dir also mal Gedanken um deine Anforderungen machen. Ich selber komme nicht aus der GLT, vielleicht kann hier der ein oder andere also noch etwas präzisieren. Aber denk mal über folgendes nach:
- Was ist das für ein Bürogebäude, welches automatisiert werden soll?
- Wie groß ist das Gebäude?
- Welche und wie viele Aktoren gibt es in diesem Gebäude?
- Welche und wie viele Sensoren gibt es in diesem Gebäude?
- Welche Schnittstelle haben die Sensoren und Aktoren (einfache digitale Signale, KNX, DALI, BACnet, TCP/IP, ...)
- Gibt es weitere übergeordnete oder angeschlossene Systeme (bspw. Zeiterfassung, BMA, GMA, Wetterdaten, ...) und falls ja, welche Schnittstellen (s. o., aber auch MQTT, REST API, ...) zu deiner Gebäudesteuerung haben diese?
- Soll es zusätzlich ein HMI oder eine App-Steuerung geben?
- ...

Wenn du solche Daten erfasst hast, kannst du dahingehend das Angebot von Beckhoff und Wago vergleichen. In Anbetracht des Titels deiner Bachelorarbeit sollte ein solcher Vergleich am besten auch vorkommen, um deine Entscheidung für den ein oder anderen Anbieter zu begründen. Dann kann man weitersehen.


----------

